# Protein skimmer



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a buddy that wants to sell me a used,
Berlin X2 Protein Skimmer
Would this be good enough for a 38 gallon reef tank with a 20 gallon sump?
Thanks,
Josh 
or would this one be better to buy?
http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-PS160-Protein-Skimmer-p/43013.htm


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Xtreme Cone 120 In Sump Protein Skimmer for tanks up to 90 gallons

• Recommended water depth: 7-8 inches.
• Foot Print: 7.25"L * 6"W *18"H

Reef Octopus NWB-110 In Sump PinWheel Protein Skimmer (100 Gallon)

• Reef Octopus® 4″ Pinwheel Skimmer 
• Dimensions: 10″ x 6.75″ x 19.75″ 
• Rated up to 100 gallons.

Bubble Magus NAC3.5 Cone Protein Skimmer (80G) 
Dimensions: 235×215×500mm( 9.2" x 8.5"x 19.6")
Diameter: Max 9"
Optimal Water Level: 9.5"-11"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay thanks but it's between these 2 I think so which one ? Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Look, you asking to recommend you which piece of garbage is better. Sorry, can not do it.

You can always use Marindepot online store to check reviews on product.
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_searchItem.aspx?SearchText=berlin x2 protein skimmer&parsed=1

I had used Berlin X2 and wasted it after one week. Never used second one, but I would not buy anything, which is not for sell in the serious Marine stores. 
*
also do you know for how many gallons this skimmer is rated?* do you have 28" high in your stand: "....28" height from bottom of sump to the cabinet ensuring adequate space to remove the cup"

Just MO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

